# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Pitsos] Πρόβλημα με Πλυντήριο Πιάτων ΠΙΤΣΟΣ DVF5311

## kolok

Καλησπέρα Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά.............όπως γράφω και παραπάνω αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το πλυντήριο πιάτων...................και γι' αυτό θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας.......
       Έβαλα να πλυθούν τα πιάτα με το πρόγραμμα 65ο (βλέπε φωτό) διάρκειας 1:45 min
και αφού είχαν περάσει πάνω από 2 ώρες και δεν είχε τελειώσει..............το ανοίγω και βλέπω ακόμα μέσα  :W00t:  νερά και σαπουνάδες......με τα πολλά το κλείνω και βάζω το πρόγραμμα ξεβγάλματος, μετά από 20 min που διαρκεί το πρόγραμμα όλα κανονικά πλην όμως τα πιάτα ήταν βρεγμένα. Τσεκάρω την αποχέτευση-φυσάω.......όλα καλά ξανά βάζω το αρχικό πρόγραμμα πλύσης και πάλι τα ίδια :Sad:  . Τέλος προσπάθησα να βγάλω φτερωτή αλλά δεν.......γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος..........?

 Παραθέτω κάποιες φωτό του πλυντηρίου 
Ευχαριστώ........

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την αντλία να δεις στον πάτο του θαλάμου το άσπρο αστεροειδές πτερύγιο

----------


## kolok

Τι - Πως να την τσεκάρω-δω ? Βγαίνει από μέσα με το χέρι ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απλά για αρχή δες αν γυρίζει με το χέρι η φτερωτή (μήπως κόλλησε από κάτι) 



> με τα πολλά το κλείνω και βάζω το πρόγραμμα ξεβγάλματος, μετά από 20 min που διαρκεί το πρόγραμμα όλα κανονικά πλην όμως τα πιάτα ήταν βρεγμένα.


Στην διάρκεια αυτή κοίταξες στο τελικό άκρο της αποχέτευσης να δεις αν βγαίνει το νερό? έστω και λίγο? ή καθόλου?
Αλλά στάσου !!! νομίζω κάνω λάθος ? μπας και εκείνο το αστεροειδές πτερύγιο είναι η αντλία πλύσης? και η αντλία για την αποχέτευση είναι αλλού ? δες το αυτό .

----------


## kolok

> Απλά για αρχή δες αν γυρίζει με το χέρι η φτερωτή (μήπως κόλλησε από κάτι) 
> 
> Στην διάρκεια αυτή κοίταξες στο τελικό άκρο της αποχέτευσης να δεις αν βγαίνει το νερό? έστω και λίγο? ή καθόλου?
> Αλλά στάσου !!! νομίζω κάνω λάθος ? μπας και εκείνο το αστεροειδές πτερύγιο είναι η αντλία πλύσης? και η αντλία για την αποχέτευση είναι αλλού ? δες το αυτό .



Την αντλία αποχέτευσης  δε ξέρω που να βρω.... :Unsure: 
Παραθέτω κάποια ανταλλακτικά
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.aspx?man=PITSOS &mod=DVF5311/14&mid=3421

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Την αντλία αποχέτευσης  δε ξέρω που να βρω....


μπες λίγο στην σπηλιά του Μινόταυρου και ακολούθησε την σωλήνα της αποχέτευσης .

----------


## kolok

pitsos%204305_30.jpgΒρήκα αυτό το σχεδιάγραμμα από εδώ........

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66077

είναι άλλο μοντέλο αλλά είναι ακριβώς ίδιο..........που να εστιάσω? Να τα βγάλω όλα μέσα από το κάδο  ?  Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι ο κωδικός 165261.........

----------


## kolok

Απλά για αρχή δες αν γυρίζει με το χέρι η φτερωτή (μήπως κόλλησε από κάτι) 

 μπας και εκείνο το αστεροειδές πτερύγιο είναι η αντλία πλύσης? και η αντλία για την αποχέτευση είναι αλλού ? δες το αυτό 

Λοιπόν αυτό το αστεροειδές πτερύγιο-φτερωτή πρέπει να είναι η αντλία νερού..........δοκίμασα να την γυρίσω και διαπίστωσα ότι κάνει ελεύθερα μισή περιστροφή και μετά λες και έχει ένα ελατήριο...........αλλά το θέμα είναι πως το βγάζω.............?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δοκίμασα να την γυρίσω και διαπίστωσα ότι κάνει ελεύθερα μισή περιστροφή και μετά λες και έχει ένα ελατήριο.


Έτσι κάνουν αυτές είναι μαγνητικές/παλμικές . Ζεσταίνει το νερό?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBT273vncp4

----------


## kolok

8bbb1080a73d6c45ff57053cc98725d71ca9975ae3bba25b7bf3e234c48d7704.jpg

Τελικά την έβγαλα και την πήγα σε μάστορα και δούλευε, καθάρισα μέσα καλά με ατσαλίνα για να ξεβουλώσει καλά όλος ο σωλήνας και το έβαλα πάλι να δουλέψει............

----------


## kolok

Ζεστό νερό όχι...........
Μάλλον θερμοστάτης.............?

Εδώ είδα ένα βιντεάκι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YLtOLbmg8M
τέτοια συνδεσμολογία έχει περίπου..........

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν έχεις ζεστό νερό πως περίμενες να τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα ? έπρεπε να το πεις από την αρχή. Μπορεί να είναι αυτό που λες / μπορεί και πρόβλημα στην αντίσταση / μπορεί και από τα ρημαδιά τις πλακέτες /ρελέ .

----------


## kolok

> Αν δεν έχεις ζεστό νερό πως περίμενες να τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα ? έπρεπε να το πεις από την αρχή. Μπορεί να είναι αυτό που λες / μπορεί και πρόβλημα στην αντίσταση / μπορεί και από τα ρημαδιά τις πλακέτες /ρελέ .



Τι προτείνεις? να κοιτάξω θερμοστάτη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρώτα έλεγχο την αντίσταση που είναι το πιο εύκολο και το πιο εύθραυστο. Το άλλο που λες μπορεί να μην είναι θερμίστορ αλλά να είναι απλό κλίξον (όταν αναφέρθηκες σε πρόγραμμα για 65 βαθμούς). από εκεί και πέρα πας πλακέτα να δεις μην δεν οπλίζει από εκεί για να την τροφοδοτήσει.

----------


## kolok

> Πρώτα έλεγχο την αντίσταση που είναι το πιο εύκολο και το πιο εύθραυστο. Το άλλο που λες μπορεί να μην είναι θερμίστορ αλλά να είναι απλό κλίξον (όταν αναφέρθηκες σε πρόγραμμα για 65 βαθμούς). από εκεί και πέρα πας πλακέτα να δεις μην δεν οπλίζει από εκεί για να την τροφοδοτήσει.



Πως να κάνω έλεγχο ?  με πολύμετρο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

έχεις? είσαι γνώστης ? εμπειρίες με αυτά δεν έχεις ? αν όχι κάνε ότι έκανες και με την αντλία για να το επιβεβαιώσεις

----------


## kolok

> έχεις? είσαι γνώστης ? εμπειρίες με αυτά δεν έχεις ? αν όχι κάνε ότι έκανες και με την αντλία για να το επιβεβαιώσεις



Ερασιτέχνης είμαι αλλά πιάνουν τα χέρια μου έχω πολύμετρο ......θα το κοιτάξω.....Ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο #11 μας άλλαξες τα φώτα (να είναι καλά το διαδίκτυο) συνέχισε από εκεί έχει πληροφορίες

----------


## kolok

Αφού το διέλυσα......το συναρμολόγησα και πάλι τα ίδια....... :Sad: 

Αντίσταση....οκ
αντλία........οκ
θερμοστάτης..........οκ

Μάλλον πλακέτα........όπου η τιμή είναι κάπου 170ε-200ε

Παραθέτω κάποιες φωτό 
e8f525eed5031f086b442eaf5b857011e65f366386e39b837b79f091b082d10c.jpg8dd480e1a8226bfe9ec3b9fdf470edb7559aca78fa0dd87135a94297ed0767e6.jpg7afa14494e56fe87f535a3fe4c72a4053c320ec8433b2c823d573352b37c9e72.jpgc7f09b24988733f4db4fef2044d08502b7e99d57ad3bc028c9d91aa67afcfcb4.jpg

----------


## kolok

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν η πλακέτα...............είχε καμένο ολοκληρωμένο και διάφορα άλλα........ την πήγα για επισκευή....κόστος 40ε........παραθέτω κάποιες φωτό ..........
aab6c76d18bdbd23c88b5c17d9a37062f6386531995e55f54e8453ebde650321.jpg5a41c27fcb67c4f8e5298bcf2d15760a1e4a6d9c6cdc0a00260489b5d0a70f9e.jpg

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω το μέλος Κυριακίδη για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις-οδηγίες του.......

----------

didask (09-03-18)

----------


## pierregrc

Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Για έλεγχο και πιθανή επισκευή πλακέτας υπάρχει κάποιος προτεινόμενος Αθήνα;

----------

